# Speech Language Pathology



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

I'm studying Spanish Education but I'm thinking about going into speech language pathology. I'm in INFJ and I think being in front of thirty students at a time would be overwhelming. Behavior management is also not my strong point.

If there are any SLPs out there, what personality type are you and where do you work? How do you like your job?


----------



## CloudFire (Jun 1, 2012)

I currently work as an SLP aide, it's fun, I think it would be a job that fits for the INFJ (i'm also one as well). I'm applying for the MA this year, so if you like it, go for it! Also thought about teaching before I found SLP, but it's SLP all the way now. I also don't like managing 20-30 kids' behaviors. haha.


----------

